# Meet the Puritans



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2006)

This looks good! 



> Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary in Grand Rapids, Michigan continues to set itself apart as a superior place to study Puritan literature. The seminary itself houses the Puritan Resource Center, one of the world´s largest collections of seventeenth and eighteenth century antiquarian volumes written by Puritans.
> 
> But the people of PRTS are completing another project that is certain to further distinguish the school as the premier facility for Puritan research.
> 
> ...


----------



## polemic_turtle (Sep 27, 2006)

Looks very good.


----------



## ANT (Sep 27, 2006)

That sounds GREAT!!!


----------



## JOwen (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> This looks good!



Hey, that's my school! I will be there in a few days for a course on Sesession Theology.

Kind regards,

JL


----------



## crhoades (Nov 6, 2006)

Just talked to the bookstore at PRTS. The book arrives this Friday.

Item Detail 
Title: [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]*Meet the Puritans*[/FONT]




Buy it now!




Add this item to your shopping basket. You can always remove it later.
Is this safe? 

Buy it later? Author: Joel R. Beeke 


View Larger

 Retail Price: $35.00 
Our Price: $25.00
You Save: $10.00 (29%)
In Stock: Ships within 4-5 business days.
Format: Hardcover 935pp. 
Publisher: Reformation Heritage Books
Pub Date: 2006
ISBN: 9781601780003


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 6, 2006)

As Bill & Ted might say, *Excellent*, dude!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 21, 2006)

_Meet the Puritans_ is available for a discounted price of $22.50 from November 21-30, 2006. Details here. 

There is a sample chapter containing a biography of Willem Teellinck here.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 2, 2006)

I got my copy this week. It is excellent. Thanks to Joel Beeke and Randall Pederson for a valuable contribution to the church in making this work available.


----------



## crhoades (Dec 2, 2006)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I got my copy this week. It is excellent. Thanks to Joel Beeke and Randall Pederson for a valuable contribution to the church in making this work available.


 
May your historical tidbits and posts increase.  I've already profited greatly from many of the bios - and added to my bookbuying wishlist as well!


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 2, 2006)

Wow! How on earth is a 935-page _hardcover_ book available for just $25?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2007)

I am told that this book is so popular that it is being prepared for a second edition which may go to the printer this week.


----------



## panicbird (Jan 22, 2007)

I got mine just a few days ago. I love it!


----------



## crhoades (Jan 22, 2007)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I am told that this book is so popular that it is being prepared for a second edition which may go to the printer this week.


 
2nd printing or 2nd edition? New/revised materials?


----------



## ReformedDave (Jan 22, 2007)

I'll bet 2nd printing. BTW, it is a fine book!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not sure to what extent new material may appear in this second edition/printing, but I think mention will be made this time of the Encyclopedia Puritannica Project. I'd also like to see a review of Bremer and Webster's Puritan Encyclopedia.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Jan 22, 2007)

Golum speaks, "WEEEEE WANTS IT!! WE WANT'S THE PRECIOUS." 

Looks like a good resource.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 8, 2007)

Reformation Heritage Books sells it for $25.00. Solid Ground Christian Books says it has the cheapest price on the net at $23.95. There is a copy for sale on Ebay (current bid $20.99 -- 3 hours left).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 10, 2007)

There is a new review here.


----------



## lv1nothr (Mar 10, 2007)

Andrew, we have the book...now to get time to read it!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 10, 2007)

lv1nothr said:


> Andrew, we have the book...now to get time to read it!!



  It's a lot of pages, but well worth reading -- enjoy!


----------



## jawyman (Mar 28, 2007)

I am currently a first year at PRTS and it is a most outstanding school.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 29, 2007)

Got my copy too! I'm loving' it. Thank you Randy!


----------



## 3John2 (Mar 29, 2007)

Jeff hey I just tried to sent you a private message , however I am in Indonesia & I'm NOT sure if it went through. I will be returning to America this weekend & I'll check. Anyways I'm gong to purchase MTP & I'm planning on attending PRTS in the future (transferring) & wanted to ask you some questions regarding PRTS. You are truly blessed!


----------

